# Very Unexpected Death



## Mufasa (Mar 22, 2010)

I recently got 3 Auratus from a local breeder, It was over the weekend so about 3-4 days ago. All 3 were eating fine, but one seemed to like to hide more than the others. I didn't think much of it due to the fact they're in a new environment and I've witnessed all of them eating. But last night as I watched my frogs I noticed that one was just sitting under a bunch of leaves right in front of a film canister that has water in it, I thought maybe it was transporting eggs or tads or something because it has been sitting in a different film canister with another frog quite frequently. it was alive just didn't move much. When I came home today and opened the top of my viv i noticed a slight smell but also only saw 2 frogs. I looked in the hiding spot and sure enough... but instead of seeing a beautiful turquoise blue and black i saw a gold/green/brown and the pattern was different... To my surprise I had an upside down dead frog in my tank, I feel terrible and have no idea what I did wrong... the viv was up and running MONTHS before I put the frogs in.

One thing I did notice are small black dots on the frogs but im not sure if its part of their pattern or what because it looks like it is or could be. I can't tell for sure due to my limited eyes... Are there fungi that can kill them like that? Molds? parasites?

Anybody know what could have happened? Is it stress?

Rawr,
Mufasa


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------



## EverettC (Mar 9, 2004)

Pictures in this case would be helpful. If it's a fungus that could be a major problem, it could have also been aggression, you said there was water in the area he was found in? If the frogs are wrestling near water it is possible for one to get pinned under it and drown (even if it's just a little bit).

I'm sorry for your loss, if you still have him try to get pictures so we can help you figure out what happened.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't have an answer but feel horrible for you.


----------



## Mufasa (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I looked at pictures of the little guy and I didn't notice any type of fungus or anything, (I think I was imagining dots because I've been hoping for breeding) but anyway, he was next to this canister for a good couple of hours last night and was in the same spot when I got home today... I'm thinking it could be aggression or stress because the other two are always together... Same film canister, same ledge, same everything... Idk :/ still devastated


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

How large is the vivarium? Many people suggest that certain dendrobatids are "group frogs," which is true to an extent, but all dendrobatids show some form of aggression, even if it's mild. Even a "group frog" like an auratus will exhibit aggressive tendencies if the vivarium is too small.

Was there a noticable difference in size between the shy one and the other two? This may have contributed to stress....

I seem to recall a well respected breeder mentioning that on some rare occasions he would find an auratus dead without any precursory warnings....

Of course without a necropsy everything isspeculation. Without pictures everything is even _more_ speculation. But there are a number of possibilities.

Here's hoping your other two frogs make it!


----------



## Howiedoit (Oct 29, 2009)

May he R.I.P. in froggie heaven


----------



## DKOOISTRA (May 28, 2009)

I had a similar thing happen, to my variabillis. I found it perched on top of a film canister, dead. It appeared fine the day before. One thing i always wondered is if it was possible that there was maybe some type of bacterial infection from the canister? 
derek


----------



## bricespice (Jan 4, 2010)

Have you tried contacting the breeder that you got it from?


----------



## Mufasa (Mar 22, 2010)

Well I know the breeder quite well and he hasn't had any problems like that. It is a 10 gal so I'm thinking that it was too small of a tank for 3 frogs. Thinking about bumping it up to a 30 gal and getting another frog or 2.


----------

